
Delete hidden photos/videos with tinder like interface to free up space[Android] - raghav39
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pilanites.duster
======
raghav39
Hey Guys, I have seen many people struggling to get rid of the photos and
videos occupying their precious mobile storage. To make the process simpler
and faster, I have made an android app which digs out all the hidden/visible
photos and videos to get some free space back. Please give it a try and
provide some feedback. :) Link to the app -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pilanites....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pilanites.duster)

